# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Ein Hoch auf die Taxifahrer in Bangkok

## pit

Letzten Donnerstag hat meine liebe Tochter ihre Schultasche im Taxi auf dem Weg von der Schule nach Hause einfach vergessen. Bis die Tochter das gemerkt hatte, war das Taxi natürlich schon lange weg! Ich begründe das mit telefonieren am Handy, meine Frau sieht das anders. 

Sie sagt: Telefonieren plus Dummheit!

Wie auch immer, heute hat ein Taxi die Tasche zur Schule gebracht. Aufgrund der Bücher war wohl die Schule eindeutig identifizierbar. Fast ne Woche, aber getan!   ::  

Jeder zu hause ist nun erleichtert und dem Fahrer hätte ich gerne einen Tausender in die Hand gedrückt. Der blieb allerdings annonym!

 ::

----------


## schiene

schöne Sache,hab eigentlich in solchen Sachen(etwas vergessen,verloren u.s.w.)auch in Thailand positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------


## Greenhorn

Solche Geschichten bauen immer wieder etwas auf.
Gott sei Dank kommt sowas immer wieder mal vor.

Meine Frau provitiert auch davon, aber die vergisst irgendwann auch noch mal ihren Ar...

----------


## schiene

Ich hatte mal im7/11 meinen Geldbeutel auf der Theke liegen lassen und saß schon auf dem Moped zur Weiterfahrt.Inhalt waren knapp 6000 Bath.
Ein junger Mann (kein Verkäufer) kam hinterher gerannt und überreichte ihn mir.Ich wollt ihm 500 Bath in die Hand drücken welche er lächelnd ablehnte.  ::

----------


## schiene

hättet ihr es zurück gegeben...???

"Als ehrlicher Finder hat sich ein Mann aus Thailand erwiesen: Auf dem Vordersitz seines Wagens entdeckte der Taxifaher eine liegengebliebene Tasche, gefüllt mit Schmuck im Wert von mehr als 300.000 Euro. Der Fahrer gab das Gepäckstück bei der Polizei ab - leer geht er trotzdem nicht aus. 


Thailand mag nicht zu den reichsten Ländern der Welt zählen. In Sachen Ehrlichkeit jedoch ist das asiatische Land manch anderem weit voraus - das hat jetzt ein Taxifahrer eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Der Mann gab ein liegengebliebenes Gepäckstück seinen Besitzern zurück, mitsamt des wertvollen Inhalts: Ein Pärchen hatte die Tasche, gefüllt mit Schmuck im Wert von 13 Millionen Baht (etwa 323.000 Euro), schlicht im Taxi liegengelassen.
Zum Dank bekam der Fahrer eine Goldkette im Wert von umgerechnet 5000 Euro, außerdem versprach ihm der Eigentümer des wertvollen Koffers einen Finderlohn in Höhe von 7500 Euro, wie die Zeitung The Nation berichtete. Der Taxifahrer hatte den gut acht Kilogramm schweren Koffer bereits am Donnerstag der Polizei in Bangkok überreicht. Diese hatte zuvor einen Aufruf übers Radio veröffentlicht.

"Ich habe sie nicht früher zurückgebracht, weil ich die Tasche nicht geöffnet hatte und nicht wusste, dass Gold darin war, bis ich den Rundruf gehört habe", sagte der Taxifahrer der Polizei.

Das Pärchen, der 60-jährige Besitzer eines Schmuckgeschäftes und seine 58 Jahre alte Frau, hatten ihren Goldschatz auf dem Vordersitz des Taxis vergessen, nachdem sie drei größere Koffer ausgeladen hatten. An das Nummernschild konnten sie sich hinterher nicht mehr erinnern, wussten aber, dass das Taxi pink war. Durch Bangkoks Straßen fahren Schätzungen zufolge 20.000 pinke Taxen."
Quelle:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/...ueck-1.1310748

----------


## schiene

*Nicht Bangkok sondern Singapur aber....*

Ein Urlauberpaar aus Thailand hat in einem Taxi eine schwarze Papiertüte mit umgerechnet 700 000 Euro liegen gelassen. Der Fahrer hat das Geld zurückgegeben. Der Fund war nicht der erste dieser Art.

Es hätte das Trinkgeld seines Lebens werden können – doch ein Taxifahrer aus Singapur hat eine vergessene Tüte voller Geldscheine im Wert von umgerechnet gut 700 000 Euro an die Besitzer zurückgegeben. „Das Geld ist mir egal. Es gehört mir nicht, was sollte ich damit machen?“ zitierte die Zeitung „Straits Times“ von Dienstag den 70-jährigen Sia Ka Tian. Er hatte ein Urlauberpaar aus Thailand zu einem Einkaufszentrum gefahren und im Anschluss eine schwarze Papiertüte auf der Rückbank entdeckt, die mit Banknoten vollgestopft war.
Prämie und Finderlohn für den Fahrer
Der ehrliche Finder brachte den Beutel ins Fundbüro seiner Taxigesellschaft. Beim Zählen der Geldscheine stellte sich heraus, dass die Thailänder eine Million Singapur-Dollar vergessen hatten. Sia Ka Tian wartete auf die dankbaren Besitzer, die ihn mit einem nicht genannten Geldbetrag belohnten. Auch sein Arbeitgeber will die Ehrlichkeit des Fahrers mit einer Prämie honorieren. Für das Unternehmen war es nicht der erste wertvolle Fund in einem Taxi: Im Jahr 2009 fand ein Fahrer fünf Kilogramm Goldbarren im Wert von rund 240 000 Euro in seinem Taxi. Auch er gab den Schatz zurück.
Quelle:
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/zu...id_864450.html

----------


## wein4tler

Ist für mich unglaublich. Wie haben die das Geld am Zoll vorbeigebracht? Der Transport in einem Sackerl ist auch nicht ohne.

----------


## Robert

> Ist für mich unglaublich. Wie haben die das Geld am Zoll vorbeigebracht? Der Transport in einem Sackerl ist auch nicht ohne.


Die können das Geld ja auch legal eingeführt haben, das steht nicht im Artikel...

----------


## Enrico

Die Geschichte kommt mir eigentlich seit Jahren immer spanischer vor. Irgendwie taucht die im Jahr immer mal hier und dort auf und wirkt irgendwie wie ein Lückenfüller. Aber ist nur so nen Gefühl.

----------


## schiene

"Taxifahrern in Bangkok drohen künftig höhere Bussen, wenn sie Fahrgäste ablehnen. Auch steige die Chance, dass sie beim „Abwinken“ erwischt werden, teilte das „Department of Land“ mit. Den Fahrern droht ab sofort der Entzug der Taxilizenz oder gar des Führerscheins. 

Wie oft ist es schon passiert, dass man vom thailändischen „Chauffeur“ buchstäblich im Regen stehen gelassen wird. Die Reklamationen häuften sich, obwohl den Taxifahrern bereits seit September 2012 eine Geldbusse von 1000 Baht (25 Euro) droht, sollten sie einen Passagier zurückweisen. Doch bislang war keine Besserung in Sicht!  

Das soll nun anders werden, und zwar schnell. Anfang des Jahres hat sich die zuständige Stelle mit Managern von 35 führenden Einkaufszentren mit Taxiständen getroffen, um die Problematik zu diskutieren. Die Shopping Malls wurden aufgefordert, umgehend Schilder mit den entsprechenden Regeln für Taxifahrer zu platzieren, um damit auch Touristen auf ihre Rechte aufmerksam zu machen. Ausserdem soll mit Überwachungskameras das negative Verhalten von rüpelhaften Fahrern ausgewertet werden, um dann entsprechende Strafen auszusprechen."
Quelle:
Bangkok: Härtere Strafen für unmanierliche Taxifahrer - Thaizeit

----------


## schiene

*Nachdem ein Taxifahrer zwei Russen vom Flughafen Suwannaphum nach Pattaya gefahren hatte, entdeckte er auf dem Rücksitz seines Taxis einen Briefumschlag mit Bargeld.*
aus dem Tip:
"Herr Chananat Seangwan (der Taxifahrer), meldete sich auf der Polizeiwache in Pattaya und erklärte, dass er gegen zwei Uhr zwei männliche russische Passagiere vom Flughafen Suwannaphum zur Walking Street nach Pattaya gefördert hatte. 
Nachdem Herr Chananat die beiden Touristen abgesetzt hatte, fuhr er zu einer Tankstelle um sein Auto zu reinigen und aufzutanken. Dabei entdeckte er auf dem Rücksitz einen Briefumschlag. In dem Umschlag befand sich eine größere Menge ausländisches Bargeld. 
Da er nicht wusste, wie er die beiden Männer erreichen konnte, entschloss sich Khun Chananat den Umschlag zur Polizei zu bringen. 
Der diensthabende Offizier bedankte sich bei dem ehrlichen Taxifahrer und erklärte, dass es sehr lobenswert sei, dass er das gefundene Bargeld bei der Polizei abgeliefert habe. Das sei eine gute Nachricht für alle ausländischen Touristen um zu zeigen, dass man in Thailand beruhigt Urlaub machen könne. 
Ob die beiden Russen ihr Bargeld zurückbekommen haben, wurde bisher nicht bekannt."
http://www.thailand-tip.com/nachrich...dem-ruecksitz/

----------


## Enrico

Musste bei dem Bericht irgendwie an das hier denken  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, ist das ein Scherz von Dir? Die Menge die bei uns in den Fernsehnachrichten gezeigt wurde, mehr als die 0,5 gramm.
Da wurde ein großer Bananenkarton mit schönen Paketen des Stoffes gezeigt. Sah somit ein bißchen schwerer aus.

----------


## schiene

> Enrico, ist das ein Scherz von Dir? Die Menge die bei uns in den Fernsehnachrichten gezeigt wurde, mehr als die 0,5 gramm.
> Da wurde ein großer Bananenkarton mit schönen Paketen des Stoffes gezeigt. Sah somit ein bißchen schwerer aus.


 ::  Peter,lies es noch mal in Ruhe und dann verstehst du was Enrico eingestellet hat  ::

----------

